# Kenyi cichlid



## Renrickole (Oct 9, 2019)

View attachment 1
We have researched and we believe we have a Kenyi cichlid. She is silver with dark gray stripes. She has been showing some odd behavior. About a month ago we got a male, within 2 days she had a mouth full of eggs. The male had the markings on the anal fin and she interacted with him so we were hoping the eggs were fertilized. Well the male died. About a week later there were no eggs in her mouth. She has now taken sand from inside one of the caves and spit it out in front of the cave. Her stripes are almost completely faded. And at times she will open her mouth really wide. Just concerned and wondering what's going on?


----------



## Renrickole (Oct 9, 2019)

More pics


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't see her well enough, but I wouldn't have guessed a Kenyi


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Need a closer, clearer picture. Could be female Kenyi, shape is fine I think but color is really washed out. How big is she? Do her bars ever get any clearer?


----------

